# صورتين كمان من تصميمى



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

​ 
وده تصميم كنت عامل واحد قبل كده على نفس الصوره بس عملت بعد التعديلات عليه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

روعة يا كوكو روعة

بس بتاعت البابا كيرلس صغرها شوية يبان جمالها اكتر

وننتظر المذييييييييييييد​


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوين يا كوكو*
*الله ينور عليك*

*المرة الجايه عاوزين 3 صور*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روعة يا كوكو روعة​
> 
> بس بتاعت البابا كيرلس صغرها شوية يبان جمالها اكتر​
> 
> وننتظر المذييييييييييييد​


 
للاسف مش عارف اصغرها :smi411:
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا فراشه 
وتشجيعك الدائم 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين يا كوكو*
> *الله ينور عليك*
> 
> *المرة الجايه عاوزين 3 صور*


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فيتا 
وتشجيعك الدائم
ان شاء المسيح المره الجايه اصمم 3
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> بس بتاعت البابا كيرلس صغرها شوية يبان جمالها اكتر


 
صغرتها 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلهم جميل جدا يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جوووووووووووووووود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا سويتى 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جوووووووووووووووود​


 
ديما رافعه من روحى المعنويه 
ههههههههههههه :hlp:
مرسىىىى لمروك مره تانيه يا فراشه​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*برافو يا كوكو حلوين كتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا رنا 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

برافو حبيبي كوكو مان
جميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا بهاء 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## emy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

_*حلوين خالص خالص بجد*_
_*تسلم ايدك يا فندم*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ايمى 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 نوفمبر 2008)

وااااااو روووعة 
شكرا لك اخي الغالي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يابنوته 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## miro2012 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين اوي لا دول تحفه جدا هنستني منك حجات تاني كتير
صورة ام النور فيها بعض الكلمات مش واضحه انا نظري ضعيف ارحمني


----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حلووووين جدااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

miro2012 قال:


> حلوين اوي لا دول تحفه جدا هنستني منك حجات تاني كتير
> صورة ام النور فيها بعض الكلمات مش واضحه انا نظري ضعيف ارحمني


 

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا ميرو

وعلى تشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> حلووووين جدااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا كوكو


 

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا سوسنا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يناير 2009)

*حلوين جدا يا كوكو

فعلا مجهود جبار (انا مش بحدس)هههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_روعة يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *حلوين جدا يا كوكو​*
> 
> *فعلا مجهود جبار (انا مش بحدس)هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك*​


ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا فندم 

وعلى مشاركتك المشجعه  

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة يا كوكو​_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*حلوووين اوووى
ومستنين اكتر
ربنا معاك بكره فى امتحانك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا توتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## samosa (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samosa (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى على ردك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم وعلى متابعتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maroo maroo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوووووووووووووين خاااااااالص
ربناااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

